# Intense Uzzi VPX  Tourentauglich???



## Custom Waidler (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
würde einen Intense Uzzi VPX Rahmen sehr günstig bekommen 
Aber ist der auch tourentauglich??


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. Oktober 2014)

Keiner eine ahnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (13. Oktober 2014)

Was vestehst Du unter tourentauglich?
Ja, man kann damit Touren fahren. Ich mache das wenn sich die Abfahrt lohnt oder schöne Sprünge warten. Bin schon Ganztagestouren mit 1500+ hm damit gefahren. Und ich fahre auch kürzere Touren mit ein paar Jungs auf XC 29" Bikes, die schieben dann aber um die Drops und Sprünge rum die ich nehmen kann. 
Es ist kein leichtes Bike und wird es nie werden. Der Rahmen ist schwer. Andere Sache ist das kurze Oberrohr welches beim Klettern schon stört. Die Federung ist aber, richtig abgestimmt, gut genug wenn man Kondition hat. Dank VPP sackt es beim Klettern nicht so stark in den Federweg.
Fazit: wenn man die Grenzen eines Freeridebikes bedenkt ist es schon tourentauglich, konditionell weniger fordernde oder schnellere Tourenbikes gibt es allerdings schon.


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke erstmal für deine antwort.......
Ich will genau so fahren wie du auch fährst 
Ich bin 175cm und welche rahmengrösse würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## -MEGADETH- (13. Oktober 2014)

M


----------



## iRider (13. Oktober 2014)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für deine antwort.......
> Ich will genau so fahren wie du auch fährst
> Ich bin 175cm und welche rahmengrösse würdest du mir empfehlen?



Wie Megadeth sagt: M. 
Wenn Du ein 50 mm Vorbau fährst kommen die Knie den Schalthebeln beim Sprinten schon sehr nahe! Habe auch mal mit einem 70 mm Vorbau gespielt der die Gewichtsverteilung zum Klettern verbessert hat aber bei steilen Abfahrten etwas zuviel Gewicht auf das Vorderrad gebracht hat. Bin wieder bei 50.
Ach ja, vergessen: ich benutze am Uzzi die sogenannten Slacker Dropouts die die Geometrie abflachen und das Tretlager senken. Fahre die in Kombi mit einer 170 mm Gabel, was die Geo vergleichbar mit vielen aktuellen Enduros macht ... nur hast Du mehr Federweg und ein kürzeres Oberrohr. Die Slacker sind sehr zu empfehlen, also rechne nochmal mit so 250 Euro falls Du welche findest.


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. Oktober 2014)

dann wirds wohl doch nichts mit dem uzzi rahmen den er ist in der grösse S....
ich hab zwar eine schrittlänge von 84cm.

was haltet ihr vom 6.6 rahmen?? diesen würde ich in M bekommen.
was darf der auf dem bild neu ohne dämpfer kosten??
MFG


----------

